# #213 or #239 for eyes?



## Fizzymartini (Feb 16, 2007)

Ladies, I require your opinion! Shall I get the 213 or the 239 for shadowing my asian (with a bit of a crease) eyes? Cheeers


----------



## geeko (Feb 16, 2007)

i think u should get the #239 if u have to choose between the 2. It makes a very good eyeshadow applicator and e/s blending brush.

hths


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 16, 2007)

i choose #239 too! its a great eyeshadow brush =)


----------



## iiifugaziii (Feb 16, 2007)

get the 239. The bristles are made of a softer hair, which is good for more control when you're blending


----------



## tiramisu (Feb 16, 2007)

what about additionally having a 219?  for precise shading of eye crease.  I have really deep set eyes and use this because I am anal about crease shading.. LOL
I could imagine it would be great for precision defining (ooh, sounds fancy) the crease for an Asian eyes.  for what it's worth


----------



## Marcita (Feb 16, 2007)

213 is a little wimpy in my opinion. You get better control with 239 and it can be used for blending, application, crease, lid, whatever.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Feb 19, 2007)

239..


----------



## chocula (Feb 19, 2007)

I also vote for the 239


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 19, 2007)

I like the 213 for highlighting the browbone...but that's about all i like about it lol.  the little ones that come with eyeshadow palettes aren't bad for on the go, but i couldn't live without my 239 brushes...all 3 of them


----------



## missy29 (Feb 20, 2007)

Ive got both, and I prefer the 239. I recently bought it, and I think I'm in love!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great brush!!


----------

